# Places i have slept



## Ray Ray (Oct 19, 2022)

I have never been good at finding places to sleep . Travel by bike in California 
Slept beside guardrail just got to tired in between towns. Slept in graveyard 
Camp lot to . In Florida I Slept pretty much in open when Travel by bike even Slept on bench inside walmart . I don't know why but nobody bothered me sleeping in open guess I was lucky


----------



## Oriyrio (Oct 19, 2022)

Golf courses during the night are very nice to be honest.


----------



## Forth (Oct 26, 2022)

I like graveyards. I try to be extra respectful, don't want a hex put on me.


----------



## Ray Ray (Oct 26, 2022)

Yes I'm always respectful. Neat . Where ever I sleep . Mice set up Forth


----------



## Ray Ray (Nov 14, 2022)

Oriyrio said:


> Golf courses during the night are very nice to be honest.



If sprinklers don't get you


----------



## Timbo (Nov 16, 2022)

Oriyrio said:


> Golf courses during the night are very nice to be honest.



In Florida tho. Beware of gators.


----------

